# Should you do cardio and weight lifting separately or together?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:I Just purchased Burn The Fat, Feed the Muscle (BFFM) and I have totell you that I feel it’s the most informative book I’ve ever pickedup on nutrition. I just have two quick questions about working outthat I didn’t find the answers to in your book. I’m an early riser and I work out at [...]

*Read More...*


----------

